

Ask HN: My MVP has no name, should I wait until I can think of one to show it? - Skywing

I'm coming to a point where this project that I have been working on over the past week is in an MVP-type stage. There are only a small number of changes I'd like to make before pushing it to a production server. The only problem is that I do not have a solid name, yet!<p>I'm not asking for name ideas, but I am wondering how important you all think a name is at this stage?<p>Obviously, everyone's day dream is to make your Review My Startup post and have it get positive feedback and perhaps written about by somebody on TechCrunch or any other big tech website. Although it'd be a great problem to have, I'd hate to have all of this happen with me using my current domain name. I think my current one is a little too difficult to say - it doesn't quite roll off my tongue as well as I'd like. It's also a little clumsy to type. It's 8 letters, 4 syllables. It's just type words mashed together, nothing fancy. I guess my main complaint is that it's not catchy, or fun to say, or anything ... it's just bland kind of.<p>I realize I can brainstorm good names all day long, but in the end it's users that have to agree. So, the name I have may be loved or not. I don't know. But, what do you all think? Should I wait until I have a solid name picked out so that I don't have to risk changing it and losing any initial tracking I may gain if I release it under this other name?
======
iamclovin
One thing you could do is refer to your project by a codename (Longhorn, Snow
Leopard, Project X, etc.) until you come up with a final name & specifically
mention on your site that this is the project code name.

Once you've decided on the final name (and domain name), you can then 301 to
your new domain.

------
brk
You are thinking only like an engineer, to have the best chance of success you
also need to think like a marketer and salesperson.

A name IS part of the product. I don't think you have a true MVP without one.

How you determine the name is a separate discussion, and there are some good
ideas posted here. But you DO need one to launch.

------
arn
Find a name. Pick a name. Commit.

I can't imagine launching with a "plan on changing it later" name. We're on
the internet. Your name is a huge part of your product. Changing a name later
is possibly one of the most disruptive things you can do. I can't even really
get started on a project without a solid name.

------
Mz
Your most recent submission:

 _Ask HN: How can I quit talking myself out of my own ideas?_

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2080239>

My inference: This is probably another bullshit excuse. Get on with it
already. :-)

------
pkamb
Tell us the current name! We'll let you know how it sounds.

------
aheilbut
Just release it. If you suddenly have to worry about press and having massive
traction, then the name wasn't a huge problem. If not, there'll be plenty of
time to change it and put a redirect.

------
dstein
It's probably easier to give you some name suggestions than a list of a
reasons why a name is or isn't important.

------
va1en0k
sorry, what does MVP mean? Model-View-Presenter? Most Valuable Professional?

~~~
Mz
Minimum viable product.

------
revorad
emveepee.ly

------
J3L2404
Well apparently the domain name reveals the purpose of the MVP, so even if it
might be bland it at least describes the product. You can always change the
name and say "formerly known as ..."

